# Time Warner Brooklyn and Queens channel lineup chages



## macsamurai (Dec 30, 2001)

Tonight at midnight, my TWC channel lineup is significantly changing here in Brooklyn. I believe the change happened last night in Queens. I've read previous threads from other areas of the US where these lineup changes have occurred and it looks like every other market has been a mess for TiVo owners.

I've got a Roamio with about 200 Season Passes. From what I have read, it looks like even after re-running guided setup, most people still had to re-do all most of their SPs because the actual call letters of the channels have changed (previously SD and HD/DT were different channels, whereas now TWC is putting both on the same channel and allegedly showing you the best quality based on what your setup supports). So if I've got SPs on HBOHD, SHOHD, NBCDT, TNTHD, FXHD, and so on - none of those channels actually exist anymore so they won't be remapped. Easily 75% of my Season Passes and To Do list fall into this situation. I'm pretty freaked by the thought of having to manually re-enter all of my SPs and upcoming recordings.

Wondering if anyone in Queens who got the channel lineup change yesterday can report in on how they fared? We're getting hit here in Brooklyn 11201 at midnight tonight, like it or not


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Manhattan is supposed to get the new lineup next week (6/10). I'm hoping it goes well, and feeling nervous.


----------



## macsamurai (Dec 30, 2001)

The fun has begun. Woke up this morning to see that the lineup had changed, as expected. All of my tuners were "no signal" because they were left on what were channels we watch last night and this morning those channels were all premium sports channels that we don't subscribe to.

I didn't panic. I went into TiVo Central -> Messages and Settings -> Settings -> Channels -> Channel List -> Pressed Enter and re-rand guided setup. Much to my surprise, within 30-40 minutes I had the correct guide data.

BUT - as I feared, not a single one of my 200+ season passes or to do list recordings are remapped. Because those call names don't exist anymore. I'll have to manually recreate all of them. Not sure how I'm going to handle this since more than half of those shows aren't in the the guide right now since they are on hiatus or season breaks. Any suggestions for dealing with this?

MORE TROUBLESOME - now that HD and SD are sharing channels, I'm seeing everything in SD instead of HD (i.e. channels 1-99). I haven't checked my Premium channels yet to see if those are also defaulting to SD, but all the major networks and basic cable channels were all SD this morning. What can I do about that?


----------



## macsamurai (Dec 30, 2001)

Ok, I found the higher tier HD versions of the major networks and basic cable channels. For example, CBS is in SD if I use Channel 2, but if I use channel 1209, I get CBS in HD; FX is in SD if I use channel 10, but in HD if I use channel 108. So since I'd already re-run guided setup, I just went into the channel list and unchecked pretty much all of channels 1-99 and left the higher numbers in place. Time Warner has the correct lineup listed on their website - BUT, it's trapped inside a frame that I can't print and isn't easily sortable in a way to makes sense for my purposes and the link they give to download the PDF version is still the old version. This is a real pain because the paper copy they mailed us of the new guide is in like 4pt type, making it hard for my aging eyes to read and it's not searchable, obviously, so it's hard to see what networks have multiple channel options. But I'm figuring it out, slowly but surely.

Since none of my scheduled recordings updated (and I called TiVo to confirm that they won't, since the channel names are actually different), I'm changing them all manually. Slow process, but since it's summer and most of the stuff we care about isn't airing in the next few weeks, I am just referring to a dozen pages of my To Do list that I printed from tivo.com yesterday to see what I need to fix right away. The process isn't as tedious as it could be, but it's still annoying. Easiest way I have found is to go to Season Pass Manager > click on the show > click on Upcoming >select an upcoming on the correct new channel and add the new SP.

Actually, I just noticed an even easier way that does require printing out your To Do list (for the Roamio at least, I don't have any of my other TiVos connected at the moment). 
Go to To Do list > hit the "C" button on your TiVo remote until you get to "show all", select a show that has the wrong channel, then select Season Pass Options > Get Another Season Pass. Once you add the SP with the correct channel, you can delete the old SP that had the old channel. This will screw up the SP Priorities, but with the Roamio's 6 tuners, conflicts are few and far between for us so I'm not too worried about it. When we had only 2 tuners, and even 4 tuners, conflicts were a regular occurrence so the S priorities were important to manage.

Now the only issue is dealing with the SPs for shows that don't currently appear in the guide at all. My only options are to set a monthly reminder in my calendar to periodically check to see if those are in the guide yet OR set up Wishlist for all of them, by name, and set to auto-record. That's a lot of manual entry (easier for me to do from the iPad app actually), but at least once they do start showing up in the guide over the next year, I can easily add the SPs back for them.

All in all, it's not quite as much of a nightmare as I'd expected, but I am pretty furious with TWC because I find it hard to believe that there was no way to effectively "alias" the old channel call names to the new channel map. If SHOHD and HBOHD and are now just SHO and HBO, why not set a flag that just remaps them? It seems like a deliberate slap in the face to cable card users that don't use TWC-leased boxes.


----------



## JSY (Nov 6, 2002)

I got the change this morning and I'm in Queens. Well, everything 99 and below is just about the same (as expected) - but some channels don't map to the HD versions. For example, all the networks and NY1 do, etc. - but then something like MSG does not.

Well, everything 100 and above? I didn't get any notification of changed channels or even new channels. All of the channels are blank or are wrong (because obviously TiVo thinks it's one channel but TWCNYC is delivering something else on that channel). Of course that means the guide is wrong. 

I decided to directly tune into one of the remapped channels that I knew (1478 - used to be 532) and it came up. So, I went to the channel list set up and noticed that a lot of these new channels in the thousands are listed. I add a few to my list and of course there is no guide data, but the channels are there. I'm guessing maybe it's getting this data from the Tuning Adapter? I'm wondering why TiVo didn't have a message telling me there were new channels added.

Anyway, before I left for work this morning - I just figured it was all a big mess and I am PRAYING that the guide and everything is sorted out soon.. like even by the time I get home. I was absolutely clueless as to what channel was where and what was on. I don't want to have to carry that PDF channel line up file with my remote control until it gets sorted out.

Considering this is a nationwide thing that is happening with TWCNYC throughout the year - these are the times I wish there was better cooperation between the cable company and TiVo. Cable company has little interest in doing so, so TiVo should step it up with them. I checked TWC's Cisco STB and the channels were all mapped properly with guide data there.



Anyway - just hoping everything is at least a little better by the time I get home from work.


----------



## macsamurai (Dec 30, 2001)

JSY said:


> Anyway - just hoping everything is at least a little better by the time I get home from work.


I don't think there's any way to avoid re-running Guided Setup. Just go to TiVo Central -> Messages and Settings -> Settings -> Channels -> Channel List -> Press Enter and from there you can run guided setup. That will get all your channels and guide data setup properly. It takes 2-6 hours before your To Do list will repopulate for any channels that are remapped (those that have the exact same name as before, which probably isn't many unless you were recording things on non-HD channels before). For those season passes or other recordings that get left behind (they'll show as "none currently in guide" in your To Do list, even though you know they are currently airing, you'll have to add new season passes, per above. Those that are on hiatus/between seasons - you'll have to remind yourself before the new season starts to recreate the SP or setup a wish list for it.


----------



## JSY (Nov 6, 2002)

macsamurai said:


> I don't think there's any way to avoid re-running Guided Setup. Just go to TiVo Central -> Messages and Settings -> Settings -> Channels -> Channel List -> Press Enter and from there you can run guided setup. That will get all your channels and guide data setup properly. It takes 2-6 hours before your To Do list will repopulate for any channels that are remapped (those that have the exact same name as before, which probably isn't many unless you were recording things on non-HD channels before). For those season passes or other recordings that get left behind (they'll show as "none currently in guide" in your To Do list, even though you know they are currently airing, you'll have to add new season passes, per above. Those that are on hiatus/between seasons - you'll have to remind yourself before the new season starts to recreate the SP or setup a wish list for it.


Thanks, I did exactly that and it seems that I got the channels mapped properly now. It took me over an hour just to fix my channel list and like you said, the SPs are kind of messed up if the name of the channel changed.

BUT, I did notice some problems. TiVo has the wrong data for a few of the international channels. Namely, channel 1450 (wrong guide data - incorrectly identified as The Family Channel), channel 1478 (wrong guide data - incorrectly identified as MKTV), channel 1475 (wrong guide data).

Do you or anyone remembers the page where I can report these errors? I know they are real errors as I verify that the correct data is on the TWCNYC STB.

Thanks for the info about redoing the guide setup!


----------



## macsamurai (Dec 30, 2001)

Here's the lineup issue report form: http://www.tivo.com/lineup.html
BUT - the channels you mention appear to be correct. I'm looking at the printed guide TW mailed us and 1450 is The Filipino Channel, 1478 is Media Korea, and 1475 is KBS World Is that not what you're seeing?


----------



## JSY (Nov 6, 2002)

macsamurai said:


> Here's the lineup issue report form: http://www.tivo.com/lineup.html
> BUT - the channels you mention appear to be correct. I'm looking at the printed guide TW mailed us and 1450 is The Filipino Channel, 1478 is Media Korea, and 1475 is KBS World Is that not what you're seeing?


The printed guide is right and wrong! LMAO

1450 is The Filipino Channel, but the TiVo program guide data (which identifies the channel as TFC) is giving guide data for The Family Channel. You can see The Family Channel guide here http://www.locatetv.com/listings/family-channel and it's identical to it. The TWCNYC STB I also have is showing the right data for The Filipino Channel

1478 is not Media Korea (MKTV) anymore. TWCNYC changed it to MBC-D back in March and TiVo picked up on that change back then when it was Channel 532 - but now that the channel lineup has been revamped, they have reverted back to guide data for MKTV for 1478. TWCNYC STB has the right identification and guide data for MBC-D. TiVo now identifies this channel as MKTV with MKTV guide data - but the channel itself is MBC-D. Shame on TWCNYC for not updating that printed guide to show MBC-D.

1475 is KBS World, but KBS World has different programming schedules for different regions. TiVo is picking up the KBS World programming schedule for Time Warner Southern California when they should be picking up the schedule for Time Warner New York/New Jersey. KBS World (America) has the schedules on their site and I compared them. http://kbs-america.com/index.php?route=broadcast/schedule

The last one, KBS World is an interesting one.. because even Time Warner NYC doesn't get it right - on their STB they don't have neither the NY/NJ or Southern Calif. one - I haven't figured out where they are picking their data from but it's wrong - but a different wrong from what TiVo has. LOL! I sent a note to TWCNYC too.

I also have access to DirecTV and they are the only ones who got their schedule right for KBS World. They have it linked to the proper DirecTV schedule.

It's just annoying because I can't really record or set any SPs on 1475 and 1478 because the guides are wrong. I hate doing manual recordings because it's identified wrong in the My Shows. I don't watch 1450, but I noticed that had guide data problems as well while I was looking these up.

AHH! I wrote so much, I wish I could just direct TiVo to read this post. HAHAHA!


----------



## dsrnyc (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey macsamurai, I followed you here from the other thread as you suggested, and just wanted to say thank you! I followed your advise and re-ran the Guided Setup and (knock wood) it was painless and everything seems right in the world.

(On a related note, doesn't it feel so "old school" so actually press 5 when you want channel 5? I don't know what these channels are anymore without a 7 in front.)


----------



## eduboys (Sep 11, 2013)

Has the Tivo Guide on their website not updated? I still see episodes on the 700 channels... I'm guessing I have to update all my season passes manually on the tivo?


----------



## macsamurai (Dec 30, 2001)

dsrnyc said:


> Hey macsamurai, I followed you here from the other thread as you suggested, and just wanted to say thank you! I followed your advise and re-ran the Guided Setup and (knock wood) it was painless and everything seems right in the world.
> 
> (On a related note, doesn't it feel so "old school" so actually press 5 when you want channel 5? I don't know what these channels are anymore without a 7 in front.)


You're welcome! I'm glad it worked out for you! I'm still not pressing 5 for channel 5, though, since I'm only getting SD on 1-99. If I want channel 5 (WNYW aka FOX network), I've got to go to channel 1206. At least before the 1-99 channels mostly translated to the same end-digits in the 700's! So 2,3,4,5,7, etc were 702, 703, 704, 705, 707, etc.

So it's weird for me. For 40 years I've known the major networks in NY in a certain way. 2=CBS, 3=TNT, 4=NBS, 5=Fox, 7=ABC, 9=WOR, 11=PIX (or the 700's equiv of those) -- it still freaks me out when I travel and have to figure out new channel mappings in every city's hotel room! Now I'm freaked out in my own home  I'll admit it's rare now that I manually change the channel with TiVo. I just bring up the guide and select what I want, ignoring the channel #'s. The way things are shuffled around now, though, with the tiers all with different themes, it feels a bit strange and probably will for quite some time. I've unchecked most of the channels in Settings so that I'm only scrolling through about 60 channels in the guide, at least.


----------



## macsamurai (Dec 30, 2001)

eduboys said:


> Has the Tivo Guide on their website not updated? I still see episodes on the 700 channels... I'm guessing I have to update all my season passes manually on the tivo?


The TiVo guide on their website is updated: 
https://www.tivo.com/tivo-tco/tvlistings.do

You could add your season passes from there, although I personally find the website to be painfully slow. I found it much quicker to just use the TiVo remote. Or even the iOS app is pretty quick. For mass-deleting the old, incorrect SP's, I do find it easier on the website since I can just click the check boxes and delete dozens at a time.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

This has been discussed over in the main TWC thread. This change has happened in other places over the past few months.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=316313&page=200


----------



## JSY (Nov 6, 2002)

I received a canned response apparently from TiVo. It feels like I wasted my time typing all that out and not sure why it requires me to call them. Could they at least not verify what I wrote? Sigh.

Thank you for contacting TiVo&#8217;s Channel Lineup Department. We have assigned incident number XXXX to your TiVo issue. Please contact our Technical Support Team at the number below, and one of our qualified agents will be happy to assist you. Thank you!
If you have any questions, comments or concerns, please contact TiVo Customer Support at 877-367-8486 and refer to your incident number. 
Hours of operation
Monday - Friday, 7AM Pacific Time to 7 PM Pacific Time
Saturday - Sunday, 8AM Pacific Time to 6 PM Pacific Time
Thank you for your patience and understanding. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. Thanks for choosing TiVo!


----------



## SelfishMom (Jun 6, 2014)

I went through all of this yesterday (I'm in Brooklyn). I did the guided setup again, reprogrammed all of my SPs (except the ones where I had to do WishLists), and thought all was well. However, The Daily Show and Colbert recorded in SD last night. Other shows on other channels appear to have recorded in HD. I can't tell at the moment if Comedy Central is broadcasting in HD, since an old cartoon is on and I don't really know what it should look like. Did anyone else experience this? I just got off of the phone with Time Warner Signature and they were no help, at least I don't think they were. The person told me that according to his info it will take 48-72 hours for TiVo boxes to reset to the new system, but I'm pretty sure he was confusing my issue with a channel lineup issue.


----------



## JSY (Nov 6, 2002)

SelfishMom said:


> I went through all of this yesterday (I'm in Brooklyn). I did the guided setup again, reprogrammed all of my SPs (except the ones where I had to do WishLists), and thought all was well. However, The Daily Show and Colbert recorded in SD last night. Other shows on other channels appear to have recorded in HD. I can't tell at the moment if Comedy Central is broadcasting in HD, since an old cartoon is on and I don't really know what it should look like. Did anyone else experience this? I just got off of the phone with Time Warner Signature and they were no help, at least I don't think they were. The person told me that according to his info it will take 48-72 hours for TiVo boxes to reset to the new system, but I'm pretty sure he was confusing my issue with a channel lineup issue.


If your SP is recording off channel 45 then it's in SD. That is one of the channels (at least on my TiVo) that it does not auto tune to the HD version. Channel 45 is in SD. What you need is to record off of channel 113 - that is the HD version of Comedy Central. Annoying, right? I tried to remove all the SD version of the channels that had HD counterparts and Channel 45 was one of them.

Hope this helps!


----------



## SelfishMom (Jun 6, 2014)

JSY said:


> If your SP is recording off channel 45 then it's in SD. That is one of the channels (at least on my TiVo) that it does not auto tune to the HD version. Channel 45 is in SD. What you need is to record off of channel 113 - that is the HD version of Comedy Central. Annoying, right? I tried to remove all the SD version of the channels that had HD counterparts and Channel 45 was one of them.
> 
> Hope this helps!


VERY helpful, thank you. But basically the OPPOSITE of what is on the Time Warner site and what they told me on the phone. Is there any place that lists which channels this affects? I just looked at the lineup and sure enough, Comedy Central is listed twice, but neither says "HD" or "SD." Do I just have to search for duplicates on the list and figure it out myself? Or has someone done the work for me? (If I do it I'll post it for everyone.)


----------



## SelfishMom (Jun 6, 2014)

Time Warner just answered my twitter rant. I sent them to this thread. Curious what they'll say.


----------



## SelfishMom (Jun 6, 2014)

Here's what @TWC_Help had to say: "In most markets all channels are now broadcasting in HD. The TiVo with cable cards work a bit different. We have a direct number you can also reach for Cable Card devices 1-866-532-2598. ^CD"


----------



## SelfishMom (Jun 6, 2014)

OK, so here are the channels that I've noticed (in Brooklyn/Queens anyway) are duplicates where the lower number is SD and the higher number is HD:

6/258 (Nick)
27/318 (MSG)
35/112 (Tru TV)
36/116 (Spike)
45/113 (Comedy Central)
61/264 (Cartoon Network)
65/129 (National Geographic)
80/630 (LMN)
81/627 (IFC)
85/121 (TV Land)


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Strange that you guys are having these issues. I went through the change in March and all channels, including <100, are HD. With Tivo , cablecards, and Tuning Adapters. No intervention required on my part, other than changing SP's.

On one hand it's nice, but on another hand it's annoying. Sometimes I liked to catch a show in SD so it wouldn't take up as much room on my hard drive. Now I don't have a choice.


----------



## Ljp2014 (Jun 4, 2014)

For those of you only getting sd on channels that are now supposed to be hd, do you have tuning adapters? I do not have one, didn't even know I was supposed to with a cable card. When they installed the card the guy had no idea what to do-he gave it to me and I basically did a self install, and he never gave me the tuning adapter. They came today supposedly to give me one but they didn't give one to the tech, so he is supposedly getting one now and returning. I'm not holding my breath. 

I'm really unhappy with time warner-I just switched back to them because I had no choice when I moved. I was a happy fios customer for the last several years. I've had time warner here to fix stuff more in 2 months than fios was out the whole 5 years I had them.


----------



## SelfishMom (Jun 6, 2014)

Ljp2014 said:


> For those of you only getting sd on channels that are now supposed to be hd, do you have tuning adapters? I do not have one, didn't even know I was supposed to with a cable card. When they installed the card the guy had no idea what to do-he gave it to me and I basically did a self install, and he never gave me the tuning adapter. They came today supposedly to give me one but they didn't give one to the tech, so he is supposedly getting one now and returning. I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> I'm really unhappy with time warner-I just switched back to them because I had no choice when I moved. I was a happy fios customer for the last several years. I've had time warner here to fix stuff more in 2 months than fios was out the whole 5 years I had them.


That's so weird. Both times when I took a cable box/DVR in to the Time Warner office to get a cable card, I told them it was for a TiVo and they just automatically gave me the box with it. And when I had trouble getting everything to work together and called them they were actually helpful.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, I generally like TWC. I've had the occasional fight with them, of course, but overall I have been mostly pleased.


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

I live in queens and had the same thing over here. I only had like 25 SPs. I just wrote down all the shows and felted them all and researched and fixed the channels on them. My question, is how do we get Tivo to change the HD channels from the ol' 700s to the stands 2-4-5, etc.


----------



## SelfishMom (Jun 6, 2014)

Camaro45th said:


> I live in queens and had the same thing over here. I only had like 25 SPs. I just wrote down all the shows and felted them all and researched and fixed the channels on them. My question, is how do we get Tivo to change the HD channels from the ol' 700s to the stands 2-4-5, etc.


Supposedly if you wait 48-72 hours it will update itself, but that may be a myth. If you re-run the guided setup (I think it's in Settings-Help) it will correct itself. Mostly.


----------



## WatchesTV (Oct 8, 2010)

I have service with two TiVos (Roamio Pro & original TiVo HD) both with MCards & Tuning Adapters on TWC Brooklyn. I haven't checked the TiVo HD yet, but my (almost brand new) Roamio has the new lineup in its memory, so the channel numbers have all changed.

*However,* the channels themselves haven't changed! If I want HBO, I still go to 651. If I want WPIX, I go to 711. WNBC, 704. And so forth.

So, nothing's working and nothing's recording.

Any idea what to do about this? Anyone seen anything like this?

Thanks!


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

WatchesTV said:


> I have service with two TiVos (Roamio Pro & original TiVo HD) both with MCards & Tuning Adapters on TWC Brooklyn. I haven't checked the TiVo HD yet, but my (almost brand new) Roamio has the new lineup in its memory, so the channel numbers have all changed.
> 
> *However,* the channels themselves haven't changed! If I want HBO, I still go to 651. If I want WPIX, I go to 711. WNBC, 704. And so forth.
> 
> ...


See if I would go to say 705, it comes up with a TiVo message saying channel unauthorized. I had forgotten about the channel change. So I rebooted my boxes and same thing. So I wound up just trying low def. it came up on 5. Then I have no idea what happened but then it popped up in HD on he same channel.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Manhattan changes went well for me.


----------



## rterzi (Sep 15, 2006)

59er said:


> Manhattan changes went well for me.


Went well as in you did nothing and everything is fine??

Or Went well as in you re-did Guided Setup and then re-did all your season passes, etc.?


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

rterzi said:


> Went well as in you did nothing and everything is fine??
> 
> Or Went well as in you re-did Guided Setup and then re-did all your season passes, etc.?


Good point.

I redid guided setup when I woke up to use the restroom overnight, and that went perfectly. (Only thing I spotted is that 200 is mislabeled as NY1 Noticias instead of regular NY1, but I just will be using channel 1 for NY1 anyhow.)

And I redid a lot of my season passes, because most of them were on outdated channel names that ended in HD or DT (e.g., WCBSDT and USAHD). The passes on the generic channel names took care of themselves. But because the auto-tune of HD on the lower channel numbers was already working in advance of the changes in lineup, I was able to do the season pass updated ahead of the guided setup, and then they were fine.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm in Manhattan also and I am glad I came here.

Running guided set up now but so far this has been a bust. 

Yesterday I thought I had an outage and then I kept connecting to TiVo assuming it would automatically update the channel list and remap everything.

TWC also told me >100 was all HD now so I am perplexed if I am going to have to use the upper channels for some SPs.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

One important note: Apparently "northern Manhattan" doesn't change until tonight overnight (6/12, not 6/10), which I didn't realize because I think of all Manhattan as being the same.


----------



## Gisele (Jun 11, 2014)

"TiVo Central -> Messages and Settings -> Settings -> Channels -> Channel List -> Pressed Enter and re-rand guided setup".

I get through these instructions up to Channel List but I don't see any way to run Guided Setup. 

All I see is the channels (e.g. 1 = NY1).

Please elaborate! Thank you


----------



## macsamurai (Dec 30, 2001)

Gisele said:


> "TiVo Central -> Messages and Settings -> Settings -> Channels -> Channel List -> Pressed Enter and re-rand guided setup".
> 
> I get through these instructions up to Channel List but I don't see any way to run Guided Setup.
> 
> ...


Literally press "enter" on your remote when you're looking at that channel list


----------



## Gisele (Jun 11, 2014)

macsamurai said:


> Literally press "enter" on your remote when you're looking at that channel list


Thanks. I will try again. Do you mean "Select" (the center button in the middle of the 4 arrows) or is there actually an "Enter" button I am missing?


----------



## Gisele (Jun 11, 2014)

Well, I tried that (using Select) and all it does is uncheck each channel one by one. BTW, if there is an actual button that says "Enter", I don't know which one it is as many of the letters on my remote are worn away


----------



## macsamurai (Dec 30, 2001)

Gisele said:


> Well, I tried that (using Select) and all it does is uncheck each channel one by one.


It's not "select" it's "enter" -- I don't know which remote you're using, but it's in the lower right on mine. Pic here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/e1k5nuxp0ouxxyr/tivo-remote.png


----------



## Gisele (Jun 11, 2014)

That's it! Thank you!


----------



## macsamurai (Dec 30, 2001)

Gisele said:


> That's it! Thank you!


Glad you found it. Because I literally just pulled out 10+ years of TiVo remotes from my "where old tech goes to die" drawer, and "enter" is in the same place on all of them


----------



## Gisele (Jun 11, 2014)

macsamurai said:


> Glad you found it. Because I literally just pulled out 10+ years of TiVo remotes from my "where old tech goes to die" drawer, and "enter" is in the same place on all of them


It's running, and on "Loading" now. I'll go do something else for a while.

I hope this puts things back in order and I don't have to mess around with re-adding all of my season pass stuff.

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## macsamurai (Dec 30, 2001)

Unfortunately, if the actual call name of the channel has changed, you will have to re-do your season passes. If you were recording NBC on 704, for example, it was not WNBC, it was WNBCDT, which doesn't exist anymore. It's now just WNBC. And HBOHD doesn't exist anymore, it's now just HBO. Same for many of the other networks that were previously split off as HD/DT and non-HD/DT channels.


----------



## Gisele (Jun 11, 2014)

macsamurai said:


> Unfortunately, if the actual call name of the channel has changed, you will have to re-do your season passes. If you were recording NBC on 704, for example, it was not WNBC, it was WNBCDT, which doesn't exist anymore. It's now just WNBC. And HBOHD doesn't exist anymore, it's now just HBO. Same for many of the other networks that were previously split off as HD/DT and non-HD/DT channels.


Rut roh. I'm going to start with this and see what happens. This may require sleep. Or wine. Or both.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Gisele said:


> I hope this puts things back in order and I don't have to mess around with re-adding all of my season pass stuff.


Yeah I had to redo almost all my season passes (and I have a lot). It was no fun and won't be finished until a lot of the shows start airing again.


----------



## randymac88 (Feb 29, 2004)

As of today, all of my previously reconfigured channels are now back to SD. So, I changed all my ABC season passes to channel 7 (from 707), and it was working fine. And as of today though, they're all in SD. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## JSY (Nov 6, 2002)

I am losing my patience with TiVo. My aforementioned programming guide problems are still not fully resolved. I had opened up a ticket 2 weeks ago and they sent me a note telling me to call them. I was a bit bothered by this because I explained it all in an email so I told them to read my email. They did and they proceeded to fix one issue, but leave the other 2 issues untouched. I responded to the ticket to keep it open but they have not responded back to it and it's been 10 days.

So, I opened another ticket.

They still have not fixed the programming guide for KBS World. It's showing the wrong programming schedule for KBS World on Channel 1475 - KBS World has multiple schedules in the US and global, and they are showing the global schedule which is not the correct one for this area. I've given them URLs for where the schedules are officially located in order to help them but I guess not.

The programming guide for Channel 1478 is just wrong. It is the guide for a channel called MKTV when it is supposed to be MBCD. I've repeated this to them and even sent them a screen shot of my Time Warner Cable set top box showing this channel and the right channel designation. [media]http://i.imgur.com/irMx6on.jpg[/media] However, no action on this either. What is puzzling is that they had this channel right before the big lineup change and it would seem so easy to correct his...

It's made TiVo useless to me on these channels which I do want to record from without using manual methods. I know probably few people with TiVos watch these channels here which is why no one has made a stink - but shoot, I watch them and would like it fixed... :-/

Fingers crossed with my second ticket opening.


----------



## macsamurai (Dec 30, 2001)

Ultimately, your ire is misdirected. TiVo provides the guide data for your device to use, but the data itself comes from Tribune Media, not from TiVo.



JSY said:


> I am losing my patience with TiVo. My aforementioned programming guide problems are still not fully resolved. I had opened up a ticket 2 weeks ago and they sent me a note telling me to call them. I was a bit bothered by this because I explained it all in an email so I told them to read my email. They did and they proceeded to fix one issue, but leave the other 2 issues untouched. I responded to the ticket to keep it open but they have not responded back to it and it's been 10 days.
> 
> So, I opened another ticket.
> 
> ...


----------



## JSY (Nov 6, 2002)

macsamurai said:


> Ultimately, your ire is misdirected. TiVo provides the guide data for your device to use, but the data itself comes from Tribune Media, not from TiVo.


Not really. Yes, the guide data comes from Tribune and not from TiVo - but the guide data is NOT wrong. It's TiVo pulling the wrong channels from Tribune. If TiVo is pulling in guide data for MKTV from Tribune then they are going to get guide data for MKTV from Tribune. However, they're supposed to be pulling MBCD, not MKTV.

The same goes for KBS World. They were first pulling the guide data from KBS World Los Angeles. After I opened up the ticket, they then started to pull the guide data for KBS World Global. You can tell they made the change when the channel letters changed - it went from KBS to KBSWRLD. But, they're supposed to be pulling data for KBS World New York/New Jersey.

Time Warner uses guide data from Tribune as well - it says so on their guide. They're simply pulling in the right channels in MBCD. Surely if Time Warner can get it right, so can TiVo?

They DID fix the problem with The Filipino Channel. They are no longer pulling data for TFC (The Family Channel) and now correctly pulling in FILIPE on Channel 1450. The other two issues should be as easy of a fix.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

JSY said:


> Not really. Yes, the guide data comes from Tribune and not from TiVo - but the guide data is NOT wrong. It's TiVo pulling the wrong channels from Tribune.


TiVo does get specific channel lineup data from Tribune individually. They get complete lineups from Tribune. TiVo has no ability to change the lineups or the guide data associated with it. It would most likely be a violation of their contract with Tribune. Until Tribune can verify the change, there is not much TiVo can do.

And local channels (in this case a local PBS affiliate) tend to be the longest turnaround times.


----------



## JSY (Nov 6, 2002)

rainwater said:


> TiVo does get specific channel lineup data from Tribune individually. They get complete lineups from Tribune. TiVo has no ability to change the lineups or the guide data associated with it. It would most likely be a violation of their contract with Tribune. Until Tribune can verify the change, there is not much TiVo can do.
> 
> And local channels (in this case a local PBS affiliate) tend to be the longest turnaround times.


Interesting. It seems that TiVo fixed one problem unless Tribune happened to just verify one of the three problems I originally had. I originally had 3 issues with channels showing data for the wrong channel. They fixed one of them - but the other two are not correct. Time Warner appears to be getting the data from Tribune as well, and they are getting the correct lineup. It's just strange that this can't be verified easily. LOL, when you tune into Channel 1478... the upper right corner shows the logo for the channel MBCD.. yet the TiVo guide data shows MKTV.

I guess I'll just have to hope this gets resolved. I've been trying to manage with manual recordings but as you'd expect, it's impossible to track on my recorded programs since all the programming names are wrong and I can't rename recorded programs.

Thanks for the additional info.


----------



## JSY (Nov 6, 2002)

I just wanted to add that I opened up a new ticket and they fixed Channel 1478 quickly and now it is correctly showing MBCD. Thank you so much Tivo. xox

However, KBS World (Ch. 1475) is still messed up. They did make a change - but a change to KBS World for DirecTV so now it's showing the schedule for KBS World's DirecTV broadcast. However, I'm thinking that it's not TiVo's issue here. 

I think KBS World, with all the ridiculous multiple schedules they have for various parts of the US, is not making all of their schedules for their different channel broadcasts available to Tribune, except for the DirecTV and Global feeds since they are more "national/global" and not regional. They have it on their website, but I think that's the only place they publish it. I think TiVo has been doing everything they can to try to fix and accommodate me and I'm pretty sure it would have been resolved by now if they could. I mean, they fixed the other two issues. I'm going to send them a thank you note for fixing the other issues and just let them know that KBS is still off but that I don't think it's their issue anymore and that it's likely out of their control. 

KBS has like 4 or 5 different versions of their channel in the US... That's just so silly to begin with. I wish they just had one national feed. I'm pretty much in the belief that they are the culprit! Ah, well - their lost when people continue to not know what the heck is on on their channel!

Thanks for listening to my rant everyone!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I've tried to follow this thread, but I'm still a bit in the dark.

Our Channels are changing on Aug 26th. But I will be out of town till the 29th. 

Will I get any recordings from the 26th to the 29th. If I don't do anything?

Not too worried, as most of the shows that I care about are the USA/FX type shows that I can catch either by additional airings or other means.

Just wondering what I will have to look forward too when I get back.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I've tried to follow this thread, but I'm still a bit in the dark.
> 
> Our Channels are changing on Aug 26th. But I will be out of town till the 9th.
> 
> ...


What I would do if I were you is prior to your departure, switch your season passes over to the non-HD channels. After the transition, they should automatically update to the new channel number, and also start recording in HD once again.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I could do that. Thanks. Just checked only 12 shows that I would have to do that to.


----------



## BH9244 (Feb 10, 2009)

FWIW According to the CSR I just spoke with Time Warner in Hudson Valley NY is implementing this change tomorrow Tues 8/19 at 6AM.


----------



## BH9244 (Feb 10, 2009)

Following up with my prior post. as promised TWC rolled out the new lineup first thing this morning and running guided set up seems to have everything in synch, although I need to re-do most of my SP's manually. A couple issues that I'm hoping someone in the know may be able to help with..

1. In the channel line enclosed with my TWC bill there are a large number of channels with duplicate entry's i.e. A&E shows a both 29 and 102, it seems that tuning either station results in the same signal. I called TWC and asked if they were duplicate or if their was a difference in resolution, the women I initially spoke with clearly had zero comprehensive of what I was asking as she replied that only the 102 selection was valid and that when the rollout was completed 29 would be deleted, this struck me as likely incorrect since this lineup was touted as the new one to be in effect on 8/19, that having been said I asked to speak with a supervisor, she was much more helpful however also seemed to have confused info she indicated that A&E was actually supposed to be on Ch 46, I suggested that perhaps she was viewing a different areas lineup, in the end it seems the printed version was completely different then the web based one.

I asked her again about the double instance of many channel and she indicated that there was no difference but didn't sound sure about it..

From what I have read before it's my understanding that if there is both a SD and HD stream you should receive the highest quality that your equipment is cabable of receiving, is that the case with Tivo Cable Card units as well ?...

As Always thanks for any feedback..


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

BH9244 said:


> Following up with my prior post. as promised TWC rolled out the new lineup first thing this morning and running guided set up seems to have everything in synch, although I need to re-do most of my SP's manually. A couple issues that I'm hoping someone in the know may be able to help with..
> 
> 1. In the channel line enclosed with my TWC bill there are a large number of channels with duplicate entry's i.e. A&E shows a both 29 and 102, it seems that tuning either station results in the same signal. I called TWC and asked if they were duplicate or if their was a difference in resolution, the women I initially spoke with clearly had zero comprehensive of what I was asking as she replied that only the 102 selection was valid and that when the rollout was completed 29 would be deleted, this struck me as likely incorrect since this lineup was touted as the new one to be in effect on 8/19, that having been said I asked to speak with a supervisor, she was much more helpful however also seemed to have confused info she indicated that A&E was actually supposed to be on Ch 46, I suggested that perhaps she was viewing a different areas lineup, in the end it seems the printed version was completely different then the web based one.
> 
> ...


It isn't uncommon for cable providers to keep 2-99 around (even though they now point to the HD channel) and have them duplicated. They are just mapping the same channel multiple times. But they are doing it since people are use to seeing the main networks on 2-99.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

rainwater said:


> It isn't uncommon for cable providers to keep 2-99 around (even though they now point to the HD channel) and have them duplicated. They are just mapping the same channel multiple times. But they are doing it since people are use to seeing the main networks on 2-99.


Additionally, in areas that aren't digital-only, the lower channels are still analog, standard definition channels. The channel map on digital receivers replace those analog channels with their digital/HD versions.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

OK.. I started a thread for DFW/North Texas. I got hit with this today. I knew it was coming, but I was expecting TiVO to handle it automatically. Eventually.

But it seems like I have to re-do guided setup and select a new, different lineup ? Also, it seems I have to re-do all my season passes? I think, but am not 100% sure, that TW changed the names from like BRAVOHD to BRAVO or KXASDT to KXAS (the local NBC channel)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> OK.. I started a thread for DFW/North Texas. I got hit with this today. I knew it was coming, but I was expecting TiVO to handle it automatically. Eventually.


TiVo can handle it automatically but not when TWC is changing the HD channels back to the non-SD channel names. And a new lineup is usually only created when these changes are rolled out in an area over a longer period of time instead of everyone at once. They have to do it that way because not everyone using that lineup has been converted yet.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

thanks. I do see that if I go to something like Zap 2 It I can see there is a Time Warner Digital REBUILD lineup. Checking that against what I got from Time Warner's website, it seems to be right. And if I tune the channels, it all works and I get the right channel.

Next step is to see if TiVo actually has that lineup available to me. 

Thanks for help


----------



## BH9244 (Feb 10, 2009)

jsmeeker said:


> thanks. I do see that if I go to something like Zap 2 It I can see there is a Time Warner Digital REBUILD lineup. Checking that against what I got from Time Warner's website, it seems to be right. And if I tune the channels, it all works and I get the right channel.
> 
> Next step is to see if TiVo actually has that lineup available to me.
> 
> Thanks for help


FWIW, I ran guided setup and everything matched up so far as viewing/tuning the newlineup. If the channel name & number was unchanged the SP's were intact, if the same channel name changed channel number that changed automatically, the ones I did have to redo were those case where I had the SP set for the former HD Channel (i.e. CBS here was 2 and 702 with 702 being the HD version) in those case the SP was unchanged and a new one had to be created...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I seem to be in the same boat. But the network shows are OK. They moved OK to the 1200 series channels. What seems to be a problem is stuff on cable channels. If I had a SP on BRAVOHD it didn't move to BRAVO. I THINK it's because TiVO doesn't think the new channel location is in HD. If I go to the guide and select Bravo programs that are in HD, they don't have the HD "flag". But they are certainly in HD.

Maybe it didn't move them because it's trying to find what it thinks is the HD version and doesn't want to downgrade me to the SD? (even though it really won't)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

One thing I noticed was that my wishlists were not recording. Have wishlists for Cowboys ( Don't know why) and Rangers ( again don't know why) but in the wishlist it was flagged "HD" only, and since these channels now don't have that distinction anymore they were not recording.


----------

